# Where to buy aquarium rocks?



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi i am looking for some slate rock, lace rock or texas holey. I reside in scarborough and was wondering is there any place in scarb or markham that sell these at a reasonable price?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Home Depot sometimes has slate for sale.

For other types of rock, you can check out *Betz Cut Stone* (when they are open, probably when spring comes around).

Avoid aquarium stores unless you want to pay a premium for stones.


----------



## woadito (Jan 12, 2012)

bump this post. i too am looking to buy some rocks. any landscaping stores that carry them in the gta?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

See above


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I shot them an email and they dont seem to be replying. DOes anyone know if they sell lace rock or texas holey or for the matter of fact anyone know where to buy these rocks in markham or scarborough thank you!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

xriddler said:


> I shot them an email and they dont seem to be replying. DOes anyone know if they sell lace rock or texas holey or for the matter of fact anyone know where to buy these rocks in markham or scarborough thank you!


I would just give them a call; do keep in mind that they do not open until the spring.


----------



## woadito (Jan 12, 2012)

if you find lace rock anywhere in the GTA let me know as well pls.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

There will be lace rock at the Hamilton auction on Saturday.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bob123 said:


> There will be lace rock at the Hamilton auction on Saturday.


I'm looking for bigger pieces. Bringing any?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

*possible slate source*

There is a stone supply place on Langstaff Rd, called Beaver Valley.I think I saw slate there, though it has been quite some time since I was there. They have a website, and the people are very helpful. The section of Langstaff they're on runs off the east side of Yonge St, it's opposite the exit ramp from the 407, just south of Hwy 7. You could call them, they are open year round.


----------



## kbn (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.plantworld.net/en/index.php
I picked some good stuff there.
Just keep this in mind:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21742


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I called up betz they have rock but they don't have texas holy or lace. They may have lava rock but thats about it they said. Anyone know where to get lace or texas holey? Thanks


----------

